# WHY I will not ever buy a Beretta



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

One of my members at Bersa Talk has a tomcat In less than 500 rounds of wal mart winchester the frame broke. Ok no big deal Beretta will fix. Yes beretta rep looked a weapon and said they would fix. But he has to pay shipping both ways. BS its their fault the frame broke Why should you pay several hundred dollars for a pistol it breaks and then pay the shipping not just their but back. S&W will pick up tab both ways,
He's even willing to pay going but thinks Beretta should pay return. This will run about a 100 if he has to pay both ways. I had trouble with their better than anyone else atitude in 80's and sold my Beretta I will keep my 950 but will be nothing else in my house with their name on it. 
Even KelTec takes better care of their customers. My KT has passed that 500 round mark and never missed a beat let alone frame breaking.and cost a whole lot less ,thinner ,lighter,and a lot better trigger.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No matter what, he will have to pay for shipping there, unfortauntly. I would talk to a supervisor, though - They should pick up the tab on the return shipping. And, it is true - other brands would pick up the shipping both ways. Sorry.

I've mostly had good luck w/ Berettas, except for 1.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

That stinks. You'd think that with such a rediculous product failure like that they would be falling over themselves to satisfy a customer.

Maybe he should tell them that he is so upset at the quality of their product and their service that he will trade the NIB replacement on something other than a B-gun and that he will never buy their product again. He'll also be sure to mention this situation to all of his gun buddies and talk about it to people looking at B-guns at the local gun shops.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, on the BEretta forum, some guy had a 25 year old Beretts 92, and the barrel cracked - guy posted a pic, and a rep who cruises the board still offered to fix it.

Try posting your story on there, and ask who the Beretta rep is - I think his name is scott, but I am not 100% sure. If U dig thru some recent messages, U can probably find one of his responses - then U can e-mail him....


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I do know he planing on trading as soon as he has replaced Beretta has lost a customer over this. He would have paid going as I had to with my Para but not both ways. My new Taurus didn't work and dealer sent back for me Took 6 weeks to get back but I wasn't out a dime. 6 weeks apears normal for Taurus.
I tell him to go to Beretta fourm and see .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.berettaforum.net/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=12;t=001468

This thread above - Scott B is his name...


----------

